# What is wrong with RANE???????



## purplelady (Jul 15, 2011)

Our 5 yr. old GS/Malemute cross is having a problem. This is the 2nd time that she has had a peeing accident when she is lying flat on the floor, pee just comes out. I realize that it is very hot for GS in Illinois today, however, this happened once b4. Is this a sign of a health problem or just drinking too much water. I had just let her out to go about 15 minutes b4 she had her accident. She really hates the heat and I have made sure she always has plenty of water. Hope someone has some advice for me. Thanks, purplelady


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes in females the spincter muscle that holds urine in the bladder can "loosen" up and they will start to lose urine. It can be alot or just dribbles.
There are medications that are very inexpensive that will "tighten" up the muscle and help give them some control again.
Or it could be a bladder infection, kidney infection or could be she is drinking excessive amounts and just can't hold it.
In any case, since this is not normal for her, a trip to the vet would be best.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, i agree with wyominggrandma. Go and talk with your vet. Could be a bladder/kidney infection or could be urinary incontinence.

My 10 year old spayed female was having the same problem. She would have accidents when she got relaxed. I went to my vet and we talked about different possibilities and he recommend trying Proin. It's a chewable tablet for urinary incontinence in dogs. She's been on it for two weeks and hasn't had an accident in over a week.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It can also be dietary (grains or sulphur can aggravate in some dogs), but definitely check for a UTI.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LisaT said:


> It can also be dietary (grains or sulphur can aggravate in some dogs), but definitely check for a UTI.


Yes, I found with my female that switching her to an all raw diet made a huge improvement.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard from vets that spaying early can cause incontinence later in life.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Stosh said:


> I've heard from vets that spaying early can cause incontinence later in life.


It can happen anytime after a spay - Keeta started leaking just a few months after her spay when she was still but a year old. Medication didn't help, but switching her diet did.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spaying period can cause urinary incontinence. 

My friends Dal was doing this. He would drink drink drink, then he would ask to go outside to pee and if we didnt let him out he would dribble a decent amount as he was walking trying to get outside. I told him to get a blood test done and the vet said everything looked fine (thats if he actually did the blood test)

He said the vet said it was his age, hes not neutered so that didnt cause it. Or the fact he learned peeing inside was okay from the other guy when he was around (as the other guy lived outside for the first 3 years of his life) and was never house trained. Brought them inside and tried to but they never were fully trained. So he just cannot hold it...

So its not always a UTI. Lincoln had Urinary incontinence after I had him fixed. Never had the problem till after he was neutered. It did go away eventually..thankfully. 

My female is spayed, and shes never had an issue. If it continues I would at least run a basic blood panel.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It doesn't always happen with spayed dogs, have had a whole bunch of them and the only one that had the issue was a retired greyhound. 
Can be any number of reasons, that is why I suggested a vet visit.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are spinal conditions such as cauda equina that have incontinence as a problem.
Carmen


----------

